# Rodbaston Show !



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

*who's going to the rodbaston show ?*

*if you have a table, what will you be selling ?*

*cant wait !!*


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*show*

i really wat to go but it is to far for me.:blush:


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

*Big Yellow Gecko*

We are going and taking leopard geckos

you can pre order from our website and collect from us at the show.


----------



## cuddles (Oct 7, 2006)

second time lucky!


----------



## djjohn (Aug 18, 2007)

i will be there selling royal morphs, woma pythons, macklots pythons. variable kings, corns, etc


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

tis too far for us :bash:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I'll be there, not selling at the show though, although as always, I will be delivering on route if anyone wants anything delivered in that area


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

I've got tables again, should have misting systems, rain chamber kits, decor, livefoods, & maybe some new products if I can get them sorted in time. I won't have livestock for sale on the table but will likely have a tank of frogs for show.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i should have a few corns, not a massive amount though, and maybe a couple of house snakes to go too.


----------



## jayjayoneill (Feb 18, 2008)

when.is.it


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

16th november i reckon


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

byglady said:


> We are going and taking leopard geckos
> 
> you can pre order from our website and collect from us at the show.


 never thought about getting a leo
ill check out your site !


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

djjohn said:


> i will be there selling royal morphs, woma pythons, macklots pythons. variable kings, corns, etc


oh hi john. i bought a 08 royal off you at the doncaster show...
im after a female 08 so i might come straight to you !


----------



## repteen (Dec 4, 2006)

Me and my mum (grannykins) are going and have a table. Got a group of skinks, ans my mums got corn snakes, king snakes. Maybe more not 100% tbh.


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

we will have leos, corns, beardies, boscs, fan foot geckos, bibrons geckos, palm geckos, boa, whites treefrogs, snails, 

not all of it will be going as we are doing norwich show the weekend before so we will be taking the leftovers,


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

CTO-Reptiles said:


> we will have leos, corns, beardies, boscs, fan foot geckos, bibrons geckos, palm geckos, boa, whites treefrogs, snails,
> 
> not all of it will be going as we are doing norwich show the weekend before so we will be taking the leftovers,


 woo boscs ! i might look into getting one, are they babies ??


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

dragonsRus said:


> woo boscs ! i might look into getting one, are they babies ??


yes they are babys, captive bred and tame they do not hiss or tail whip or bite


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

CTO-Reptiles said:


> yes they are babys, captive bred and tame they do not hiss or tail whip or bite


 how much are you looking at ?


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

dragonsRus said:


> how much are you looking at ?


£25 each


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

CTO-Reptiles said:


> £25 each


Wow good prices
if i have a nice tank set up i will definatly get one !


----------



## Sharpman (Feb 21, 2007)

I will be there with a friend , we should have some nice boas on the table ( possible super salmons ) as well as some of my friends boas , i might also have a few spiders for sale too :2thumb:


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

We'll be there with a couple of corns and royals


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

what time does it start and finish? im working till 2, but i only live 5 mile away, so wana go.


----------



## emmipez1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

any idea of a postcode of where its held for routie planning?


----------



## VoodooWitchDoctor (Sep 3, 2008)

*Same as!
Can anyone give details to where this show is please?

Cheers:2thumb:
*


----------



## emmipez1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

founderd it!! 
Rodbaston Agracultural college, Penkridge ST19 5PH
Its near stafford


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

> what time does it start and finish? im working till 2, but i only live 5 mile away, so wana go


It'll open at 10ish, finish will be when it starts to go quiet and all the traders decide to pack up and go, could be 4 could be 3ish


----------



## VoodooWitchDoctor (Sep 3, 2008)

*Even more info bro.*
*I just copied and pasted this for anyone who needs this information.*

Ihs Rodbaston show / Meeting
Sunday 16th November 2008
Tables Available for £15 
Rodbaston Agricultural College, 
Staffordshire.

doors open at 10

Hope to see you there









further information :]
contact Brian on 01384 455062 / 07966 400173.


----------



## emmipez1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

price 2 get in? same as donny roughly??


----------



## Sugababe6275 (Sep 1, 2006)

are there any tables left anyone know? im guessing not


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey Emma lol fancy seeing you here!

anyone have clue on membership ie do u need one? and how much to get in? xx


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Sugababe6275 said:


> are there any tables left anyone know? im guessing not


i think there is they are still taking bookings for them xx


----------



## emmipez1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

nopie nope jenn jenn dnt need the membership. did urs ever come thru btw??


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

ye it took f****** ages though. i think we waited a month! then i lost the card and we had to get a replacement :blush: lol. I think we'll probs be going btw so we can all spend money we dont have as usual. Wanna share a car? xx


----------



## emmipez1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

ye was goin ask if u wanted stop over on the sat? parents permitting of course


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

awesomeness lol do we get a fry up again haha! :mf_dribble:

heard u called this morning, u woke me up lol i was really hungover! am going get some pix of the hatchlings in a min send to you xx


----------



## emmipez1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

no i didnt call... might hav been adam tho?? and no u dnt get a pigging fry up, not by adam anyway. lol the amount of washing up i had 2 do! lol he did a fry up and used every pot and pan we friggin had in the kitchen! lol. might stand u a sausage and bacon butty lol


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

what time is it? and is it at the animal place at rodbaston near the college .. the one with the signs ?


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

No its in the college itself.


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

beege_3 said:


> No its in the college itself.


 oo .. ill find it hopefully .. ill just wonder round any ideas what time.. dont want turn up at liek 1 and its over or at 9 and im hours early


----------



## arkreptiles (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi we've booked 2 tables and will have a variety of Leo's for sale, our remaining axtec corn offspring and possibly a couple of Pastel Royal females hatched in July.

Details of the event can be found here... International Herpetological Society - West Midlands Branch Future Meetings

See you all there
Cheers
Nick & Carrie


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

arkreptiles said:


> Hi we've booked 2 tables and will have a variety of Leo's for sale, our remaining axtec corn offspring and possibly a couple of Pastel Royal females hatched in July.
> 
> Details of the event can be found here... International Herpetological Society - West Midlands Branch Future Meetings
> 
> ...


 i cant find times .. help  .. find it for me ?


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

Will anyone be taking any Rhac species?


----------



## arkreptiles (Sep 26, 2007)

lil05 said:


> i cant find times .. help  .. find it for me ?


 Don't quote us but we think it starts at 10.15 for IHS members and 10.45 for non-members


----------



## kingy (Oct 1, 2007)

woo, i will be going with my other half (amii), beege_3 and also 2 more of are friends, cant wait. mite get beege_3 to wear his little pink skirt so you know who we are:lol2:. see you all there:2thumb:


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

arkreptiles said:


> Don't quote us but we think it starts at 10.15 for IHS members and 10.45 for non-members


 well ill turn up roughly then  thankyou


----------



## Serious D (Apr 12, 2008)

*Members*

Hi all, is the show for members only, as i realy wont to get a few more leo's corn's n maybe a boa.
Thanks guys


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

its open to the public this year


----------



## Serious D (Apr 12, 2008)

Thats kiked thanx


----------



## jordan holloway (Jan 1, 2010)

what day is it


----------

